# Frogs everywhere.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 28, 2016)

The hubby and I just returned from our little mini vacation in CT. We enjoyed ourselves but the leaves were not as vivid as I expected which is why I wanted to go in the first place. We stopped at the Foxwood casino and I found a slot machine that was just my speed. I held my own for awhile and then lost like I suppose most people do. Fun while it lasted and playing the machine in the photo I certainly didn't do any financial damage. A high light of the trip were the frogs in the photo. We got there to late for me to take a photo but found this on the web. Very interesting.These frogs are huge! The story goes that in 1754 there was a drought in CT. One night in June residents heard horrible noises.They thought it was war between the French and the Indians. The next morning they found thousands of dead Bull Frogs. All the water had been reduced to one single small pond and the frogs were fighting over it. Thousands of frogs died in the fight. In later years, to commemorate the fight, they erected these Bull Frogs on the Willimantic Bridge. Actually there are frogs all over the place in that town. All in all,a nice relaxing trip.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad to hear you had a nice time and had fun at the casino. Too bad about the foliage though. They peaked up here, around 5 hours north of where you were, around Columbus Day so probably peaked a bit earlier than that in CT. Love the frogs photo! Sounds like you didn't see any moose then?


----------



## Carla (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad you had fun! Never heard of the battle of the bullfrogs, that must have been something. The trees around here aren't nearly as colorful as they usually are, but we had a very dry summer so I attribute a lot to that. Did you stay at a B&B?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 28, 2016)

No moose,Bluebreezes, I had my eyes peeled.The only thing I saw were squirrels and we have them in Jersey. Carla,we didn't stay in a B&B. We did a few times and I had a problem with breakfast because of my diet. Lots of gluten laden foods, also we aren't exactly the chummy kind of people. One time we had someone at our table who just wouldn't shut up. We didn't want to repeat the experience. I need at least two cups of coffee before I can even function in the morning let alone having to be social.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 28, 2016)

Sounds like you had a nice little getaway...I love the frogs!

One time we had someone at our table who just wouldn't shut up. We didn't want to repeat the experience. I need at least two cups of coffee before I can even function in the morning let alone having to be social. 

I'd have to beg illness and sneak food back up to my room. Nobody speaks to me until after coffee...eyebrow spinning coffee n' lots of it


----------



## jujube (Oct 28, 2016)

Red Skelton's "Frogs":

https://youtu.be/haZ2bNNxdJo?list=PLC13688B0B0D10B37


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 29, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> One time we had someone at our table who just wouldn't shut up. We didn't want to repeat the experience. I need at least two cups of coffee before I can even function in the morning let alone having to be social.



I can really relate to this. I tried staying at a couple of B&Bs and found the morning chattiness unbearable, not a pleasant experience for an introvert like me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2016)

Too bad the foliage didn't meet your expectations but at least you enjoyed the trip anyway. I've never see a 1/4 cent slot !!  I've never been to Foxwoods. I'm not a gambler and will only play the bonus coupon I get when taking the bus into Atlantic City. After that money runs out, I'm done. The most I ever got back was $31 on a $25 coupon. The lowest amount was $8 but most times it's about half the coupon value. They want to give you hope so you'll keep playing. I play the quarter machines. One time I thought I'd extend the experience by playing a nickel machine. I lost more money in that than the quarter slots. 

I also would not do a B & B well. First of all I like modern amenities and decor. Secondly, I love my privacy.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 2, 2017)

Interesting and sad to hear all those frogs died over limited water but that is a nice photo Ruth thanks


----------

